

Why I choose native code over PhoneGap or Appcelerator Titanium - andreybutov
http://www.andreybutov.com/2012/08/25/why-i-choose-native-code-over-phonegap-or-appcelerator-titanium/

======
shadesandcolour
My views on this front have always been the same as this article. If you're
really going to commit to building an application for a platform, take the
time and learn to do it correctly. Yes you could do it faster in a language
that you're more comfortable in, but in terms of the experience of people who
don't care if you're more comfortable writing in JS or HTML, it's worse for
them (usually not always I know)

